# X-trail struggles to start when warm - CPS?



## Sejadu (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have had a problem where my 2004 2.0 x-trail struggles to start when warm. The engine turns over but it shudders ad takes a while to start.

Has anyone has had a similar problem? From what I have read, i am wondering if it could be the crank position sensor.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sejadu (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh yes, and once it has started it runs fine.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Or could be the CTS or the TPS or the FPR or the FP itself.
Could be a hundred different things. Without a bit of troubleshooting on your end, hard to say.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Same thing happened to my, an 05, it would stall then could only restart after it cooled down a bit. Some places will read your engine codes for free like Partsource. Mine ended up being Crankshaft Position Sensor. A little tricky to change but part was around $50.


----------

